# oil catch cans



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Looking to install an oil catch can, do they really work and who has a quality product?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought this billet one off of ebay. It is very nice. Some people make thier own for cheap but I dont mind paying a little money for something that looks good and all I have to do is bolt it on rather than run around Lowes or Home Depo finding parts.
GM PONTIAC GTO LS2 BILLET OIL CATCH CAN SEPERATOR TANK on eBay!
ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=179122952294&crlp=1_263602_304662&UA=WVI7&GUID=b1f8671112c0a06c1b737493fed8530e&itemid=110563808871&ff4=263602_304662

You can check out my recent post and you can see why a catch can is a worthwhile investment. http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/oily-intake-ports-30278/


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can save money and have a nipple welded to your exhaust and attach it there. You'll never need to worry about oil in the intake again.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

RJ, thats the one i got! i noticed it can vibrate loose on mine... and the "can" isn't very big... however, mine also had some oil issues and would spit up more oil then you guys should see.

i put a small valve on the bottom of it where that plug is, and some tubing to drain it. it seems to work very well and i can drain every 1k miles hot or cold...


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> You can save money and have a nipple welded to your exhaust and attach it there. You'll never need to worry about oil in the intake again.


:confused 

you vent the crank case to the exhaust? i'm not understanding the way this would be set up


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

motoristx said:


> RJ, thats the one i got! i noticed it can vibrate loose on mine... and the "can" isn't very big... however, mine also had some oil issues and would spit up more oil then you guys should see.
> 
> i put a small valve on the bottom of it where that plug is, and some tubing to drain it. it seems to work very well and i can drain every 1k miles hot or cold...


I havnt noticed any issues with mine yet. Mounting a valve on it is a good idea. I plan on dumping the can out every oil change if i dont check it out of curiosity before then.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

motoristx said:


> :confused
> 
> you vent the crank case to the exhaust? i'm not understanding the way this would be set up


Ok. Drill a hole in mid pipe, weld a nipple to the mid pipe, run a longer hose to the nipple, clamp the hose on, plug the opening on your intake and that's it. It uses vacuum from the exhaust instead of the intake. No sense in sucking oil into the engine. Catch cans help but don't get it all. Only way to solve that is to use another vacuum source. The exhaust works great.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*Catch can choices*

So, before i contact these guys, you who have bought/installed this catch can all agree its a good piece for the $$$?
Any others i should consider, i guess for its simple function, one;s as good as another,eh
Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

roy said:


> So, before i contact these guys, you who have bought/installed this catch can all agree its a good piece for the $$$?
> Any others i should consider, i guess for its simple function, one;s as good as another,eh
> Thanks


Yes, its worth it I got more than enough and it was a nite and day differance. I would also consider a breather.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*install procedure*

GM - A breather? in line or on valve cover?
I will have to go back & look at old posts, as i know you or someone posted the catch can install procedure


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Valve cover.


----------

